

Perl Command-Line Arguments - peterwwillis
https://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/PERL/node161.html

======
peterwwillis
My favorite, that I didn't even know about until today:

    
    
      -x
         This option will let you extract a Perl script from the middle 
         of a file. This feature comes in handy when someone has sent 
         you a script via e-mail. Perl will scan the input file looking 
         for a #! line that contains the word perl. When it is found, 
         it will execute the script until the __END__ token is found. 
         If a directory name is specified after the -x option, Perl 
         will switch to that directory before executing the script.

